# Dairy Queen & Dairy Queen



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (18/4/16)

Hi All
I started my Sub-Ohm journey vaping Beyond Vapor's Dairy Queen. Absolutely delicious. OCC, RBA or RDA, always delicious.
Fast forward a few months and it's still my go-to ADV."

Then, a brewery called "Snatch" also released a "Dairy Queen
Bought a 30ml and I can honestly say that there is no way the Snatch guys didnt know about *Beyond Vapour Dairy Queen,* all it tastes like is a clone of the original. 
The original can be found here http://beyondvapour.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=65_66&product_id=78

Beyond Vapour is the original Dairy QUeen

The name may be debatable but the flavour profiles certainly aren't

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## JPHeil (18/4/16)

I agree with you 100% and this was made clear when they launched the juice and like I understand the situation, no effort what so ever was made to even contact beyond vapour in the matter. I think that it's really bad for one local to vendor to blatantly steal another's name. Just my opinion


----------



## moonunit (19/4/16)

I saw the name yesterday on Juicy Joes juice of the week and couldn't figure out where I knew the name from, thanks for pointing that out @SQL -Jazz Guitar Vapa. 

It is a pity, a simple bit of name searching on the forum would have made it clear to the new juice maker that the name is currently in use. I know the names aren't copy righted but in a small industry like this I feel there needs to be a bit of common courtesy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/4/16)

Thanks for this now i know not to buy Snatch and I was tempted to because of Juicy Joes juice of the week like a previous member said.

@moonunit said exactly what I wanted to say. Just a little research thats all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (19/4/16)

@Silver am I allowed to comment here? If not can you please move it to the vendors forum so I can

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/16)

TommyL said:


> @Silver am I allowed to comment here? If not can you please move it to the vendors forum so I can



Thanks @TommyL
Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can comment and discuss freely


----------



## TommyL (19/4/16)

Thanks @Silver

Hi guys, I'm sorry you all feel this way. Anyone who knows me will say how I am against cloned recipes being pulled off the net and released as their own but any way that's not the point.

When last was beyond vapor active on this forum?
Secondly, I've never once tried any of their juice, what's so ever. The juice line was only brought up to me on my thread when I released Dairy Queen.


----------



## brotiform (19/4/16)

I don't see the issue. 

Maybe we could highlight the fact that Dairy Queen was an established fast food franchise long before vaping was even a thing. That didn't stop Tribal.

I'll continue buying Snatch products because they're delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/4/16)

TommyL said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Hi guys, I'm sorry you all feel this way. Anyone who knows me will say how I am against cloned recipes being pulled off the net and released as their own but any way that's not the point.
> 
> ...



Its not about being active on the forum.


----------



## TommyL (19/4/16)

wiesbang said:


> Its not about being active on the forum.


Yes but what I'm getting at is that if they were atleast some what active I would have known about their product "tribal juice - Dairy Queen" before hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/4/16)

TommyL said:


> Yes but what I'm getting at is that if they were atleast some what active I would have known about their product "tribal juice - Dairy Queen" before hand


Google  
I typed in "dairy queen e liquid".
After cartels link and your website (which would not have been there at that time) his website came up and the ecigssa link for intro to tribals juice.

Just here to give my insight not to fight.

With that said I would like to try both to see if they taste the same or not.


----------



## TommyL (19/4/16)

At the time of release I did google and nothing came up, but apparently I must have tried this juice. lol

Like wise, no need to argue or fight, I'm just trying to make things right.


----------



## TommyL (19/4/16)

Also, I refer to it as ejuice, and here are the results @wiesbang


----------



## wiesbang (19/4/16)

TommyL said:


> Also, I refer to it as ejuice, and here are the results @wiesbang
> View attachment 51747


I get it. But with so many different definitions and names one needs to make sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OreO (19/4/16)

I understand the concerns of have the same name juice, but I know @TommyL and like he has stated he is totally against a cloned juices. So to come out and make a statement that he cooied the name and juice without further investigation iimois not correct. 

I personally have not tried the other dairy Queen but for me snatchs dairy Queen is my absolute favourite flavour it is my ADV and has been for a month or so. I will continue to support @TommyL as I know there was no intention to steal or copy another vendors flavour/juice. 

Keep it up @TommyL all ur juices are fantastic, perhaos just be more careful when choosing a name to perhaps avoid all of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (19/4/16)

It comes down to courtesy..
A little effort into contacting Beyond Vapour once @TommyL found out about Beyond Vapour Dairy Queen would have gone a long way.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------

